# Trades



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

These are just some dumb trades that the Bucks could get really good PFs while it sucks for the other team.
Milwaukee trades:
Toni Kukoc (11.6 ppg,4.2 rpg,3.6 apg in 27.1 min.)
Anthony Mason (7.2,6.4,3.2 in 32.6)
Jason Caffey (5.8,3.5,0.8 in 17.5)
Tim Thomas (13.3,4.9,1.3 in 29.5)
Milwaukee receives:
Kevin Garnett (23.0,13.4,6.0 in 40.5)
-14.9,-5.6,-2.9

Milwaukee trades:
Tim Thomas (13.3 ppg,4.9 rpg,1.3 apg in 29.5 min.)
Milwaukee receives:
Antoine Walker (20.1,7.2,4.8 in 41.5)
+6.8,+2.3,+3.5

Milwaukee trades:
Tim Thomas (13.3 ppg,4.9 rpg,1.3 apg in 29.5 min.)
Jason Caffey (5.8,3.5,0.8 in 17.5)
Milwaukee receives:
Rasheed Wallace (18.1,7.4,2.9 in 32.6)
Zach Randolph (8.4,4.5,0.5 in 16.9)
+6.0,+0.6,-1.9

Milwaukee trades:
Tim Thomas (13.3 ppg,4.9 rpg,1.3 apg in 29.5 min.)
Anthony Mason (7.2,6.4,3.2 in 32.6)
Milwaukee receives:
C-Webb (23.0,10.5,5.4 in 39.1)
+2.5,-0.8,+0.9

Milwaukee trades:
Tim Thomas (13.3 ppg,4.9 rpg,1.3 apg in 29.5 min.)
Joel Przybilla (1.5,4.3,0.4 in 17.0)
Milwaukee receives:
Tim Duncan (23.3,12.9,3.9 in 39.3)
+8.5,+3.5,+2.2

Milwaukee trades:
Jason Caffey (5.8 ppg,3.5 rpg,0.8 apg in 17.5 min.)
Milwaukee receives:
Ben Wallace (6.9,15.4,1.6 in 39.3)
+1.1,+11.9,+0.8

Milwaukee trades:
Jason Caffey (5.8 ppg,3.5 rpg,0.8 apg in 17.5 min.)
Milwaukee receives:
K-Mart (16.7,8.3,2.4 in 34.1)
+10.9,+4.8,+1.6

Milwaukee trades:
Jason Caffey (5.8 ppg,3.5 rpg,0.8 apg in 17.5 min.)
Milwaukee receives:
Tyson Chandler (9.2,6.8,1.0 in 24.4)
Jamal Crawford (10.7,2.3,4.2 in 24.9)
+14.1,+5.6,+4.4

Milwaukee trades:
Joel Przybilla (1.5 ppg,4.3 rpg,0.4 apg in 17.0 min.)
Damon Jones (4.6,1.4,1.6 in 14.5)
Milwaukee receives:
Amare Stoudamire (13.5,8.8,1.0 in 31.3)
C. Jacobson (5.1,1.1,1.0 in 15.9)
L. Barbosa (5.1,1.1,1.0 in 15.9)
+17.6,+2.3,+1.0

Milwaukee trades:
Tim Thomas (13.3 ppg,4.9 rpg,1.3 apg in 29.5 min.)
Milwaukee receives:
Shareef Abdur-Rahim (19.9,8.4,3.0 in 38.1)
+6.6,+3.5,+1.7

Milwaukee trades:
Joel Przybilla (1.5 ppg,4.3 rpg,0.4 apg in 17.0 min.)
Milwaukee receives:
Hilario (10.5,6.1,1.9 in 28.1)
+9.0,+1.6,+1.5

Trades Accepted


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

you're kidding right?

Economically, these work out, but come on.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

haha thats hilarious

how about tim thomas and filler for tim duncan?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Ah, I remember the fun I had when I first discovered RealGM


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Ah, I remember the fun I had when I first discovered RealGM


Tell me about it. I remember first making completely goofy-in-the-head that only dangerously disturbed people can come up with (see: everyone on BBB.net). When I traded Michael Dickerson for Ben Wallace/filler, I was fully expecting my monitor to grow a hand and pimpslap me with it. :grinning:


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

my all time REALGM trade is Grant Hill for Paul Pierce straight up


----------

